# I love it, but in a few years, look for it on eBay.



## alba

Great review.
You want to get rid of that 10th inch.
When you do fine shear cuts it will make a difference. 

Jamie


----------



## sbryan55

Thanks for the review. I have always had a great deal of respect for both the tools that Grizzly produces and its customer service as well. Having a lathe deprived shop is one of the things that I intend to correct. A lathe is high on my wish list and this review has been quite a bit of help. It sounds like you are definitely having fun with this one.

To tell the truth I think that a lot of our wives think along the same lines. I don't know how many times I have heard "you can build that" as you did. Now if only we can convince them that just because Norm can turn out an entertainment center on a 30 minute show that this is not the "norm".


----------



## MoreWoodPlease

Thanks Jamie for heads up.
Ya scared me. I immediately ran down to the shop to put a caliper on it. Cleaned the bed, under the headstock, under the tail-stock. Whew, only about a 100th. Hopefully that will do it.


----------



## alba

*LoL* I can imagine. 100th is good.
Sorry about that.

Jamie


----------



## jobott

Having thought about going to the sale and living in ny as you do, I was wondering when you bought the lathe, did you get charged. Pennsylvania sales Tax? Its oone of the reasons I haven't gone to a tent sale yet.


----------



## richgreer

I own the same lathe and I wrote a review on it some time ago. I agree with all your observations and comments.

I did not use a link-belt but I quickly replaced the original belt with a standard 3L240 V-belt. It works much better. The original belt is worthless.

Advice - - If you ever want to change the tool rest, the hole in the banjo is 25 mm. 25 mm is very slightly smaller than 1 inch and you cannot get a 1 inch shaft into a 25 mm hole. I learned that the hard way. This really limits your options on upgrading the tool rest. I've not done it but I have considered taking it to a machine shop and having them bore that hole out to a full 1 inch.

This really is an incredibly good lathe for the price.


----------



## MoreWoodPlease

To JOBott: Yes, they did charge the PA sales tax, just in case the IRS is also a LumberJock. However, compared to Long Island, everywhere else seems cheeper, so I did not even notice it.

To Rich Greer: Thank you. You saved me at least a hundred bucks. I guess the option is to buy a new banjo with a rest, and use the original lower lock plate so it fits this bed.

Since I wrote this review this morning, I turned three more wine stoppers. I think I'm hooked.


----------



## ncdon

Thanks for the great review. I really need to upgrade my Jet Mini and now I am really looking at the Griz.
A word of warning though. Pens and segmented bowls are an addiction without a cure.
Good luck and good turning.


----------



## Lochlainn1066

I also own this lathe and have written a review. You're spot on.

Also note that shortening the link belt will allow you to drop your low end speed a couple of 100 rpms. Very handy for rough turning bowls.

And Rich's point about 25mm vs. 1" for the banjo is also right on. So few companies offer the 25mm I wish they would just go to a 1".

I also wish they would lower the price and get rid of the speed indicator. It's flimsy, wobbles, and mine doesn't work (didn't tighten the ring when replacing the spindle) and I don't miss it.


----------



## michelletwo

interesting review..I have a 20+ yr old grizzly with variable pullys..I've used the lathe just about everyday for 20 yrs..I have never replaced the belt. Apparantly physics don't apply at my house. Can't complain about my lathe


----------



## Owlcroft

I am new to wood turning and interested in the G0462. Lochlainn1066 gave me the information I needed to make the decision. My main concern was being able to turn rough bowl blanks at low speeds. One of the 1st things I will do is purchase 2 link belts, one for standard turning and one I will shorten for turning rough bowl blanks.

Like many of those that commented on this lathe I have had nothing but good experience with Grizzly tools. The iceing on the cake is their great Customer Service.


----------



## cdzgardener

Good review. My introduction to the wood lathe took place back in 1964 at Penn Brook Junior High school near North Wales Pa.My memory is still very good so when I purchased my GO462 I was right back in junior high.Owning a wood lathe takes my shop capabilities to a whole other level.Now I can turn newel posts and balusters and bowls lots of bowls.I got this lathe for two reasons,the first is I can chuck up 43 inch stock which I used to make an 7×43 inch octagonal newel post which now resides in a home in Chatham N.J. The second was to turn bowls and this lathe may not be a one way or a vicmarc or a Powermatic but I can buy 8 new 462 for their high price and still have fun along the way.It is a poor workman that blames his tools my carpentry mentor use to say so with that in mind I dare say that tool technique is far more important to a apprentice turner than paying 7000 for a new Vicmarc all the way from Australia.My only beef with this lathe is the clamshell pot metal pulley on the motor side,be careful when changing the belt they will break right before you eyes.The belt had close to 1000 hours on it before I changed it but what is seven bucks these days.When this wears out I will buy another 462. I love my lathe and try to turn at least 2 hours a day on it just to stay sharp


----------

